
Ask HN: I'm trying to find a document that had wild math illustrations - cee_el
Hello HN,<p>A long time ago someone posted here a link to a PDF at a university&#x27;s math department in which wild, vivid illustrations of mathematical concepts like infinite series and sets were made with insects and gardens and so on. Does anyone remember what I&#x27;m talking about ? If so, please help me find it<p>Thanks
======
cee_el
Found it.. gallery of infinity, brown University

~~~
pvorb
And here’s a link to it:
[https://www.math.brown.edu/~res/infinity.pdf](https://www.math.brown.edu/~res/infinity.pdf)

